# Carpet or glide sticks on your bunks?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on trailer type and launch method.
On a trailer with keel rollers load is meant to be on the rollers.
Almost all the load is supposed to be supported by the rollers.
Bunks provide lateral stability, not supposed to carry much load.
So wax on the carpets are all that's needed if the trailer is set up properly.
If a float on style, slicks and wax are unnecessary.
Just an adequate thickness of carpet  on the bunks to protect the hull finish from bumps.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

so far the wax is looking promising


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Brett, nothing fancy here, standard bunks supporting weight. The only thing different is they are big -- 8x8's. 



















Need to re-do the carpeting if I can find normal bunk carpet wide enough to go all the way around, if not I'll be shopping at home depot for outdoor carpet, maybe I can find some cool 70's themed patterns.. 

Just figured while I was re-doing it I might like to add the strips if they help. Should add I never have issues launching or loading so not sure if they would offer any benefits in that regard. 

I am a bit concerned that if I go with the 2-part epoxy on the bottom once the anti-foul paint is removed, the carpeted bunks might be a little harsh on it over time.

-T


----------



## manuel_tee (Aug 17, 2010)

wear on the carpet in the photo shows all the load in the stern due to engine weight just replace the carpeting its a float on trailer my 2 cents


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> wear on the carpet in the photo shows all the load in the stern due to engine weight just replace the carpeting its a float on trailer my 2 cents


This was before I bought the trailer!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a float-on, you sink the trailer then power the boat up to the bow clip.
No winching, no bunk drag. The carpet is just to absorb road shock.
From my reading epoxy finishes are stronger than gelcoat. Better durability and scratch resistance.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Lowes or Home Depot, can't recall which one, has black outdoor carpet by the foot on 6' wide roles.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

you should be happy with your rolls axel trailer. not shure what you paid but it has been the nicest trailer i have owned so far


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Home Depot has outdoor carpet in several grades in 12' widths. They will slice you off any size you want at no extra charge.

All epoxy is not the same. Look at Raka's 900HP with 531 (might be 631) hardener. You will not have a problem with it as far as wear is concerned.

Frank_S


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom, I like both carpet then add the sticks to it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

When I first considered slicks, I thought the ...purchased kind... appeared too high and not wide enough. I wound up cutting up a piece of 4 x 8 PVC lattice I bought at Home Depot. I cut it into the longest strips I could and countersunk stainless steel screws into the carpeted bunks. Worked well.

If I were doing it over, though..I'd try the "canning wax" method first. Rich


----------

